# Suche Namen und Software für ein spezielles Verfahren!



## Fischi2k (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

es tut mir leid, aber ein besserer Name für diese Frage fiel mir einfach nicht ein.

Ich suche folgendes:
Es gibt doch "Poster", deren Bild sich aus vielen kleinen Bildern zusammensetzt. Also das große Bild entsteht durch die Anordnung der kleinen Bilder und deren Helligkeit und Motiv. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht was ich meine.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es dafür auch kostenlose Software gibt, nur fällt mir nicht der Name dieser Bilder-/Posterart ein, bzw. dieses Verfahrens.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal bei Euch für Eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße

Fischi


----------



## Leola13 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

such mal nach Mosaik

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fischi2k (20. Dezember 2006)

Oh Mann, wenn ich jetzt so darüber nachdenke, ist es eigentlich sehr einfach, auf Mosaik zu kommen.

Aber ich danke Dir recht herzlich. Manchmal braucht man einfach den Schlag gegen den Hinterkopf. Habe auch schon die ein oder andere Freeware gefunden.

Also danke nochmal...

Gruß Fischi


----------

